# Amplificador de carro quema mosfets



## Nato07 (Feb 23, 2019)

Buen día comunidad, tengo un amplificador Memphis pr200.2 el cual me quema 2 mosfets los cuales pertenecen a un solo canal, se los reemplace y medi diodos, resistencias para ver que ninguno estuviera e añadió en corto, revise capacitores y tampoco encontré ninguno dañado, al conectarlo me duro unos momentos tocando (2 min aprox) y después los volvió a quemar, sabrán el Porque de esto? Los mosfets que reemplace son B688, trae 4 mosfets por canal, 2 de ellos son B688 (los que se queman) y los otros 2 son D718 esos no se dañan


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 23, 2019)

Hola...Lo que te pasó es lo que pasa generalmente cuando algo se quema y no hay razón aparente para uno y reemplaza sin más los componentes.

Evidentemente o te vendieron transistores apócrifos o algo hay en el circuito que hace que se quemen.

La nomenclatura que pasas no son transistores Mosfet, son comunes y antiguos.

Habría que analizar el esquema (que no tengo) y revisar por que algo no está como debería.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2019)

2SB688 
y
2SD718


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 23, 2019)

2SB688 2SD718 que  no son BJT  o cuáles Mosfet remplazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2019)

Es un amplificador estilo vieja escuela.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 23, 2019)

Nato07 dijo:


> me duro unos momentos tocando (2 min aprox) y después los volvió a quemar


 muy posiblemente eran falsos con eso de que ya venden puro mugrero nada más miren el chip de silicio.
Compren con establecimientos respetables.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2019)

*2SB688 *

*2SA1264 *

*2SA1264N*

*2SA1694*

*2SC2706  *

*2SA1265, PNP, 140V, 10A, 100W, 30MHz*

*2SA1695 PNP 140V/10A/100W

2SA1106, PNP, 140 V, 10 A, 100 W*


----------



## Nato07 (Feb 23, 2019)

Kuro-chan dijo:


> 2SB688 2SD718 que  no son BJT  o cuáles Mosfet remplazo.


Los B688, esos los conseguí en una tiendaelectrónica a mi parecer confiable, de aquí donde vivo


ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Lo que te pasó es lo que pasa generalmente cuando algo se quema y no hay razón aparente para uno y reemplaza sin más los componentes.
> 
> Evidentemente o te vendieron transistores apócrifos o algo hay en el circuito que hace que se quemen.
> 
> ...


Una disculpa, si son transistores se me fue error o mío, ya revise que las resistencias tuvieran el valor que deben, que los diodos estés en valores correctos, alguna idea de que podría provocar que se quemen?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un amplificador estilo vieja escuela.


Alguna idea de que podría revisar? Algún driver podría hacer eso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2019)

Nato07 dijo:


> Los B688, esos los conseguí en una tiendaelectrónica a mi parecer confiable, de aquí donde vivo



Primero prueba comprar en otro lado. Lo armas y lo dejas sin audio a ver que pasa.



Nato07 dijo:


> al conectarlo me duro unos momentos tocando (2 min aprox) y después los volvió a quemar,


 
Dos minutos sonando sería un indicio de transistores falsos.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 23, 2019)

destroza con cuidado los B688 D718 que sean quemado para que salgas de la duda para verificar si son originales e sube imagenes de la placa del ampli para tener un ideal de que circuito que tienes y así decirte que pueda ser el problema o consigue el diagrama del mismo saludos.


----------



## Nato07 (Feb 23, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero prueba comprar en otro lado. Lo armas y lo dejas sin audio a ver que pasa.
> 
> Conseguiré los transistores en otro lado. De echo si lo deje sin tocar mi nada sólo alimentado un tiempo (15 min aprox) no si si no fue suficiente
> 
> ...



Ok gracias 


Kuro-chan dijo:


> destroza con cuidado los B688 D718 que sean quemado para que salgas de la duda para verificar si son originales e sube imagenes de la placa del ampli para tener un ideal de que circuito que tienes y así decirte que pueda ser el problema o consigue el diagrama del mismo saludos.



Perfecto abriré los transistores... Ya en un momento subo una imagen
Eses el amplificador. Ya busque el diagrama en páginas que conozco pero no lo encontre.
 Encerre los dos transistores que se queman.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2019)

Ese es el actual y mayor problema de los reparadores, reparan bien un amplificador y se quema a los 5 minutos por transistores falsificados.

 Dale una mirada a éste tema : Componentes electrónicos falsificados


----------



## pandacba (Feb 23, 2019)

Habría que hacer una prueba sin el par de salida con entrada en corto y sin carga y así poder realizar alguna medición que nos de un indicio si no hay algo más dañado


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 24, 2019)

Cuando yo era más chavo igual arreglaba TVs y siempre eran los transistores de horizontal D1555 falsos me tripezaba con la misma piedra en aquel entonces 1 transistor bueno valía $80 NO devaluados pesos mexicanos y el falso valía $15 No devaluados pesos mexicanos.
La diferencia era enorme la tienda era grande AG y vendía puro falso.
Y la tienda chica vendía originales.
Tenía siempre mucho cuidado de comprar buenas refacciones.


----------



## Nato07 (Feb 24, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Habría que hacer una prueba sin el par de salida con entrada en corto y sin carga y así poder realizar alguna medición que nos de un indicio si no hay algo más dañado


Como con entrada en corto?


TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Cuando yo era más chavo igual arreglaba TVs y siempre eran los transistores de horizontal D1555 falsos me tripezaba con la misma piedra en aquel entonces 1 transistor bueno valía $80 NO devaluados pesos mexicanos y el falso valía $15 No devaluados pesos mexicanos.
> La diferencia era enorme la tienda era grande AG y vendía puro falso.
> Y la tienda chica vendía originales.
> Tenía siempre mucho cuidado de comprar buenas refacciones.


Revisare nuevamente en otras tiendas donde lo pueda conseguir, porque donde los compre era de mi tienda más fiable jaja, saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 25, 2019)

Sin señal, o con el volumen al mínimo o un puente entre la entrada a masa(entrada en corto) para garantizar que no ingrese señal alguna para poder realizar la prueba


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 25, 2019)

Lo que yo hacía para ver si era bueno o no , le rompía el encapsulado y quedaba la placa de cobre que siempre es el colector y la placa de cobre donde va montada el chip de silicio si el silicio era muy pequeño y era aluminio cobreado era falso si era grande y todo era cobre era genuino


----------



## Nato07 (Feb 26, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Sin señal, o con el volumen al mínimo o un puente entre la entrada a masa(entrada en corto) para garantizar que no ingrese señal alguna para poder realizar la prueba



Bueno lo que hice fue meterle voltaje y con el volumen bajo empecé a medir voltajes y todo bien, no vi nada extraño, le comencé a subir volumen, sonaba a un volumen considerable, ya daba por echo que estaba perfecto, después de un rato, encendió el LED de protección y en seguida se volvieron a quemar los transistores


TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Lo que yo hacía para ver si era bueno o no , le rompía el encapsulado y quedaba la placa de cobre que siempre es el colector y la placa de cobre donde va montada el chip de silicio si el silicio era muy pequeño y era aluminio cobreado era falso si era grande y todo era cobre era genuino



Trate de conseguirlos en otra tienda y sólo lo encontre en 1 aparte de donde los compre los anteriores, también se me hicieron no muy fiables, pero compraré y los abriré como dices bro.
Anexo foto de cómo se ve el transistor, no lo compre sólo le tome foto


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 27, 2019)

se ve más falso de lo que pensé.
Las letras están horriblemente serigrafiadas y el encapsulado se ve la rebaba.
No se donde los compraste y cuánto te costaron pero a simple vista no sirven


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2019)

Es un asco la inyección del plástico y la seriegrafía parece pinturita de la escuela


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 27, 2019)

Es lo malo de encontrar la refacción y que sólo exista en pirata.
Me ha pasado .


----------



## ninodeves (Feb 28, 2019)

además se nota como mal fabricado.


----------



## Nato07 (Feb 28, 2019)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> se ve más falso de lo que pensé.
> Las letras están horriblemente serigrafiadas y el encapsulado se ve la rebaba.
> No se donde los compraste y cuánto te costaron pero a simple vista no sirven


No lo compré sólo le tome foto, pero si se me hizo muy falso. Anexo foto de los que he comprado, en la parte de los pines al querer "doblarlos" se sentía como si fuesen a romperse los pines
O sería mejor buscar un reemplazo en vez de querer comprar esos?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 28, 2019)

Hola a todos , caro Don Nato07 te recomendo altamente a conpra eses transistores en alguna tienda online Norte Americana (Farnell , Mouser ,Digi Key, etc...), eso porque por eses pagos la pirataria NO si cria.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2019)

Nato07 dijo:


> Anexo foto de los que he comprado, en la parte de los pines al querer "doblarlos" se sentía como si fuesen a romperse los pines


Son mas falsos que billetes de tres dolares. Tiralos a la basura antes de se quemen mas cosas.


----------



## Nato07 (Mar 1, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Nato07 te recomendo altamente a conpra eses transistores en alguna tienda online Norte Americana (Farnell , Mouser ,Digi Key, etc...), eso porque por eses pagos la pirataria NO si cria.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


 Hola Daniel Lopes, gracias por la recomendación. Crees que pueda meter un reemplazo en vez de encargar el que es?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *2SB688 *
> 
> *2SA1264 *
> 
> ...


----------



## Nato07 (Mar 1, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Son mas falsos que billetes de tres dolares. Tiralos a la basura antes de se quemen mas cosas.


Jajaja si, fue lo que hice 😂
Si puedo meter un reemplazo entonces?
Si puedo meter un reemplazo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2019)

Si , ahí te dejé una lista includo el datasheet , esos son idénticos , los de abajo en negro son aún mejores.


----------



## Nato07 (Mar 1, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , ahí te dejé una lista includo el datasheet , esos son idénticos , los de abajo en negro son aún mejores.


Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, Conseguiré esos y les estaré avisando que pasa, muchas gracias por su ayuda y aportaciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Nato07 (Mar 1, 2019)

Miren abrí uno de los transistores que había comprado, así está por dentro, realmente no se mucho de diferenciar, si es fake?


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 1, 2019)

No salió muy bien la foto pero es pero que sirva a diferencia del modelo que tienes tú el chip sería solo un poco más pequeño pero definitivamente el tuyo es falso


----------



## Nato07 (Mar 1, 2019)

El del círculo rojo lo compré hoy, es un repuesto que según conseguí, pero tal parece que también es falso u.u ...... El del círculo azul es el que venía en el amplificador pero también se dañó ese así que decidí abrirlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2019)

Te contestaste solo


----------



## Nato07 (Mar 1, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te contestaste solo


Rayos!, tendré que hacerle como dice Daniel Lopes


----------



## josco (Mar 2, 2019)

En amplificadores de carro tambien se usan tip35c y su par tip36c si consigues originales con esos sales del problema. pero igual no se que tan dificl sea conseguirlos en tu localidad.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 2, 2019)

Cómo viste la oblea de silicio es diminuta en el transistor pirata en el original la oblea es mucho más grande.
Recuerda que encontrar semiconductores baratos es alarma de ser falsos.


----------



## Nato07 (Mar 2, 2019)

josco dijo:


> En amplificadores de carro tambien se usan tip35c y su par tip36c si consigues originales con esos sales del problema. pero igual no se que tan dificl sea conseguirlos en tu localidad.


Tratare de buscarlos, tengo unas 6 electrónicas donde buscar lo malo es que no venden componentes genuinos jajaja, gracias por la info saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2019)

Podés ir con alicate en mano y comprás uno , ahí mismo lo ejecutás y ves


----------



## ninodeves (Mar 2, 2019)

puedes hacer lo que dice dosmetros lo malo es que te lo van a cobrar igual,esto es como los petardos hasta que no lo enciendes no sabes si van a explotar o no.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2019)

Si , si , el dinero lo perdés vos no ellos , pero no perdés mas tiempo


----------



## Nato07 (Mar 2, 2019)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Cómo viste la oblea de silicio es diminuta en el transistor pirata en el original la oblea es mucho más grande.
> Recuerda que encontrar semiconductores baratos es alarma de ser falsos.


De echo cada transistor me salió en $50 pesos mexicanos, no se me hizo tan barato jaja


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 2, 2019)

De qué parte de México eres?
Yo compro refacciones en soluciones globales en electrónica antes llamado lasertec
Dan más caro AG electrónica me decepciona porque luego te vende cosas que no funcionan.
Pero si quieres más calidad debes comprar ya en mouser o Newark en línea , tardan en llegar pero sería genuino.


----------



## Nato07 (Mar 2, 2019)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> De qué parte de México eres?
> Yo compro refacciones en soluciones globales en electrónica antes llamado lasertec
> Dan más caro AG electrónica me decepciona porque luego te vende cosas que no funcionan.
> Pero si quieres más calidad debes comprar ya en mouser o Newark en línea , tardan en llegar pero sería genuino.


Soy de Querétaro y pues sólo voy a las electrónicas que están en el centro de la ciudad


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 3, 2019)

entonces deberías pedir por internet en Newark


----------



## Nato07 (Mar 5, 2019)

Busque en las páginas que me recomendaron y no encontré los componentes


----------



## Nato07 (Jul 17, 2019)

Que tal comunidad no había tenido la oportunidad de agradecerles a todos por su apoyo, quiero comentarles que logre conseguir los componentes originales y el amplificador funciono sin problemas, gracias a todos por sus aportes!!


----------



## ninodeves (Jul 18, 2019)

me alegro mucho.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 20, 2019)

Nato07 dijo:


> Que tal comunidad no había tenido la oportunidad de agradecerles a todos por su apoyo, quiero comentarles que logre conseguir los componentes originales y el amplificador funciono sin problemas, gracias a todos por sus aportes!!



¿Cómo y en dónde?


----------

